# Hurst Wheels



## 1967GTO RagTop (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a matching set of 4 1965 Hurst Wheels. They are a rare type...called "smoothies" they don't have the ridge or indentation on the spokes like original style rims do. Anyone have any idea how much they are worth? I have the trim rings and center caps.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was unsuccessful at finding ANY information on your non-ribbed wheels. If they're in good condition, complete, and real, they're highly desirable and worth good money. For top dollar, ebay might be your choice. The market will decide! Or, if you're feeling really charitable, you can sell them to me...they'd look great on my Blue Charcoal '65!!!


----------



## 1967GTO RagTop (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for your input...I'll post some pictures of them and you can make me an offer and I'll see how charitable I'm feeling. LOL
Thanks again.


----------

